# Good Weekend



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Although it looks like my weekend wasnt as eventful as Fulfish, I did get to gig some fish. Tried a newish area to me and it looked like the right move. Its been slow in my normal stomping ground for a couple of weeks now so it was nice to see some new ground. Launched about 10:30pm Friday night and started gigging fish is short order. By midnight had put 9 in the boat and missed a couple. It slowed down a little after that but I put it on the trailer at 4am with 18. Went back Sat night and stuck around till about midnight and stuck 9 more. Had a good mix of 14"-18" fish with a couple of fatties. Great weekend on the water. 

This ol boy figured out he could walk just in front of my lights and pick up an easy meal. He was plucking minnows up 2 or 3 at a time. Was funny till I saw him step on a flounder, then he had to go. 









Friday Night









Sat night


----------



## mdejoie2 (Aug 9, 2009)

interesting looking bird


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah with my POS Iphone pics it looks like hes got 4 legs.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Very nice haul Rook. Al. or Fl.


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

thats how u do it right there :thumbup: , its bad enough that the fish spooks on ya but when a heron steps on one then its time for him to gett . nice haul rook .

is there a reason u gave me that name Ful-fish ? lol


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry Fulish, just realized I did that. 

Bama they were in Bama


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

I understand where Rook was coming from. Every time you go fishing you have a cooler Ful Fish.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice haul, 
I never think fast enough to get pictures like that.
I did see an almost all white horseshoe crab this weekend in Santa Rosa Sound.
Not sure how rare that is.


----------

